# restaurant discount for employees



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

i've just discovered that this place that i've been eating lunch at almost twice a week for the past year, offers 15% discount to employees at the company i work in.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Soooo.. do they owe you lots of free lunches? lol


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

they should -_-


----------

